# Deister am WE brechend voll und hier ...?



## XTC-Rider (4. Oktober 2005)

War am Tag d. deutschen Einheit auf Tour im Deister.
Wie zu erwarten waren die Wege bzw. Wurzeln arg glitschig, aber am Ende standen 1150 Hm und 50 km zu Buche.

Trotz des von der Sonne nicht vollends vernichteten Nebels, war eine Herrschar von Fußgängern unterwegs und so viele Radler habe ich auch selten im Deister gesehen. Nicht zu vergessen die elend lange Schlange am Annaturm
-ein alkoholfreies Weizen und ein Schmalzbrot konnten wir uns nicht verkneifen-.

Aber schade ist eigentlich, dass man von den Deisterbikern hier im Forum kaum noch etwas liest.
Was ist los mit Euch?


----------



## Acki (4. Oktober 2005)

Tja, es gibt eben zur Zeit keinen Skandal, worüber es sich zu schreiben lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_Triple-U (4. Oktober 2005)

so, ich war auch da. jetz ham schonma drei deisterler wieder was geschrieben  
und wenns keine skandale gibt macht mann einfach einen!! mit gerüchten!! ach, übrigens, ich hab gehört der ganze deister soll weggerissen werden, um die rdler weg zu scheuchen


----------



## Acki (4. Oktober 2005)

Hab ich auch gehört. Zuerst sollen wohl alle Bäume verbrannt werden und danach wird der Berg weggesprengt. Angeblich testet Angela Merkel damit gleichzeitig die erste Atombombe für Deutschland.
Wer weiß mehr ?


----------



## taifun (4. Oktober 2005)

Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich auch gehört. Zuerst sollen wohl alle Bäume verbrannt werden und danach wird der Berg weggesprengt. Angeblich testet Angela Merkel damit gleichzeitig die erste Atombombe für Deutschland.
> Wer weiß mehr ?



Jo ne,schon klar    

Aus dem entstandenen Krater wird dann ne Downhill-Strecke gemacht....


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Oktober 2005)

habe auch den Weg vor lauter Menschenmassen kaum gesehen....mein Mitfahrer hatte auch ein nettes Erlebnis mit einer älteren Dame.....die lag dann am Boden : ohne Feindberührung!!! War wohl über einen Biker im Deister so erstaunt das sie sich erst mal hinlegen musste   

Hoffentlich hat die keinen Enkel bei der Bild-Zeitung oder Deister-Zeitung .

Aber im Ernst: man könnte ja den Deister aufteilen:
Freitags die Radfahrer mit blauen Rahmen
Samstags die Radfahrer mit grünen Rahmen
Sonntags alle anderen Radfahrer mit min. 27Gang ,XTR,vollgefedert,Discbrake...
In der Woche vormittags von 6-10Uhr die Rentner,Altersteilzeitarbeiter usw.

Oh,hoffentlich liest die letzte Zielgruppe nicht die MTB-Fouren...


----------



## taifun (5. Oktober 2005)

Downhillfaller schrieb:
			
		

> Aber im Ernst: man könnte ja den Deister aufteilen:
> Freitags die Radfahrer mit blauen Rahmen
> Samstags die Radfahrer mit grünen Rahmen
> Sonntags alle anderen Radfahrer mit min. 27Gang ,XTR,vollgefedert,Discbrake...
> In der Woche vormittags von 6-10Uhr die Rentner,Altersteilzeitarbeiter usw.



Ey,das ist unfair!!!
Was mache ich dann ??  
Fahre silbernes Bike und blaue trickot`s   
Darf ich dann da nicht mehr hin oder wie?


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Oktober 2005)

Sprayflaschen gibts überall zu kaufen.


----------



## pimpelmoser (5. Oktober 2005)

Wann kommt eigentlich das Club-Med Sporthotel,  sollte doch direkt dorthin, wo der Annaturm ist- mit riesiger Aussichtsplattform, Leihbikes und Tourenguides?

Sollte doch eigentlich anfang 2006 losgehen...

Weiß jmd. näheres?


----------



## Fh4n (5. Oktober 2005)

Schmalstieg hat scho einen finanziellen Zuschuss sich von der Stadtverwaltung genommen. Das ganze soll mit dem Telemax 2 vollendet werden. Dabei soll ein Kabinenlift auch zu offiziellen Deisterstation gebaut werden.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (5. Oktober 2005)

was? von der satdtverwaltung? dann wird wohl demnächst wieder mein gehalt gekürzt. aber is ja fürn allgemeinnützigen, guten zweck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acki (5. Oktober 2005)

Ein Kumpel von der Bahn AG meinte, dass nächstes Jahr eine Transrapid-Verbindung vom Hannover Hbf zum neuen Sporthotel am Annaturm gebaut wird. Die wird natürlich ohne Zwischenhalt in sechs Minuten bis zum Sporthotel durch fahren und für Biker nichts kosten. Die Gelder kommen natürlich von der Stadtverwaltung. Für Mr.Triple_U wird aber ein Entschädigungsfond eingerichtet.
Genaueres weiß ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## pimpelmoser (6. Oktober 2005)

Der soll doch aber unterirdisch fahren, und mit dem Aufzug kann mann dann direkt 400 Höhenmeter bis zur spitze des Telemax2 fahren.

Unklar ist jedoch noch, ob der Kammweg zur Landung des neuen Airbus umgebaut werden kann, denn die ersten billig Airlines bieten schon folgende Spot Touren an:

Whistler-Winterberg-Wenningsen

Ich hab halt schon mal gebucht, ist dann billiger....


----------



## Rabbit (6. Oktober 2005)

OK, genug "ausgetobt"! 

Thema geschlossen!


----------

